# Old Tanker



## Henning (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

in our Forum we have a couple of Tanker fans and we / they are struggeling to find the name of the attached tanker. It looks a bit like the "Barbara Jane" / "Baldbutte" , but the experts disagree a bit (*))

So I wonder if somebdy here has a clue

Tks
Henning


----------



## needadditionalinformation (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure, but I'm sure American built since she's visually identical to the ex USNS Shoshone, which still exists in the Suisun Bay Reserve Fleet in California, and is in excellent condition! 

A man named Tim Colton has a database of US built Merchant Ships at, I think, www.shipbuildinghistory.com. The info often has the last name of the ship in it's column too. I would guess she was built at Sun Shipbuilding & Drydock in Chester, Pa or in Mississippi at Pascagoula, or however it's spelled. Sorry, I'm on my cell phone,I don't have all my information, I hope that helps.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

'BARBARA JANE'
Built: Ingalls Shipbuilding,Pascagoula. Yard No = 1054
Type: Tanker, design no. T5-S-41a
GRT: 23000
Delivered 11 Feb,1959 to World Wide Tankers Inc. (Skouras Lines) NY.
1973: Renamed Baldbutte
1984: Scrapped

Was one of four built to this design number, the others being:-
Yard No 1050 - Eagle Traveler/Chilbar
Yard No 1052 - Eagle Voyager/Meton
Yard No 1053 - Saroula (also for Skouras, chartered to Esso)/Esso Seattle/Exxon Seattle/Saroula

Dennis.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Henning said:


> Hi,
> 
> in our Forum we have a couple of Tanker fans and we / they are struggeling to find the name of the attached tanker. It looks a bit like the "Barbara Jane" / "Baldbutte" , but the experts disagree a bit (*))
> 
> ...


hi henning, members *dshelhorn* and *echotrey* mention this vessel in the thread 'what was the worst ship you sailed on?' posts 146 and 147 perhaps they can be of help


----------



## Henning (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

thanks for the Info. Any idea about the funnel mark ? Which company was that ?

Brgds
Henning


----------



## Jim Sutton (Jul 28, 2007)

The pic is one of the Eagle tankers. The BARBARA JANE before she was the BALDBUTTE was owned by Skouras lines (the same Spyros Skouras of 20th Century Fox) as was the SAROULA/ESSO SEATTLE.

I too was on the BALDBUTTE and also have her as the one of the worst ships that I have sailed on. Also a pic of her in my gallery.


----------

